# Good Indian Gynaecologist in Singapore



## Krittika

Dear All,

We are new to Singapore and going to be first time parents. Kindly suggest us a good Indian Gynaecologist and a hospital to go for. Also it would be great if anyone can let us know the overall cost too.

Looking forward for a genuine reply. 

Thanks


----------



## simonsays

If you are doing private consult, KKH has a couple of female Indian Gynae consultants. You can search them.respected and recommended.

Alternate, Gleneagles.

As for costs, Thomson Medical, SGH, KKH and Mount Alvernia have indicative prices on their web sites.

But any complication can let the meter run past 100k easily.

Delivering in Singapore has no advantage unless one or both of the parents are citizen, of course, not forgetting the excellent health care system.


----------

